

Do we deploy too often? - seanstride
http://codeweavers.net/do-we-deploy-too-often/

======
rejschaap
There are a few good reasons to deploy this often:

1\. You get paid per deploy

2\. You want to get on the front page of Hacker News

3\. Your software is riddled with fatal errors and things are escalating. Your
customers are getting more and more angry. They are threatening your helpdesk
staff. They are starting a class action against your company. Your family is
held hostage by one of them.

